# Gibt es Schleifringe für Schutzkontaktsteckdosen?



## Jan (16 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Schuko-Stecker, der mit einer Schuko-Kupplung/Steckdose über Schleifringe verbunden ist.

Der Hintergrund ist folgender:

Beim benutzen des Föns, wird dieser immer in eine Richtung um sich selbst gedreht. Somit bekommt das Anschlusskabel einen Drall, der auf Dauer dazu führt, dass das Kabel an der Steckerseite und an der Geräteseite beschädigt wird; bis hin zum Abdrehen. 

MIt der Suchfunktion und GOOGLE habe ich nichts gefunden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich kenn die Problematik von Telefonhörern. Aber dort geht es weder um ca. 2kW und schon garnicht darum, dass das zwanzig Jahre überdauern soll.

Tja, ich kenn nur die Jungs, die die Leitung anschliessend wieder entwirren. Gehöre selbst dazu - mein Chef nicht


----------



## thomass5 (17 Juli 2010)

http://www.mercateo.com/p/254-40127..._drehbare_Steckdose_cremeweiss_G40409001.html

http://www.ede-shop.de/willistober/artikel.php?SessID=11330975c86e548a65c3ddb9bec96e93&artnr=9078715

vielleicht was dabei?

Thomas


----------



## Jan (17 Juli 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> http://www.mercateo.com/p/254-40127..._drehbare_Steckdose_cremeweiss_G40409001.html
> 
> http://www.ede-shop.de/willistober/artikel.php?SessID=11330975c86e548a65c3ddb9bec96e93&artnr=9078715
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die Links, aber leider ist es nicht das, was ich suche.

Dann werde ich wohl mal eine reelle Anfrage bei einem Schleifringhersteller machen müssen.


----------



## Buschmann (19 Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl mal eine reelle Anfrage bei einem Schleifringhersteller machen müssen.


 
Das muss ja ein exklusiver Fön sein, den du da hast, wenn sich solche Investitionen lohnen... 

Gut, dass ich mir mit meinem nicht mehr vorhandenem Haarwuchs keine Gedanken mehr darum machen muss. Und wenn dann würde ich mir ein paar Haartrockner (mindestens einen in Reserve) beim Discounter meines Vertrauens holen. Dass wäre immer noch günstiger wie deine Schleifringe inkl. entsprechendem Umbau, oder?! 

Buschmann


----------



## Jan (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo Buschmann,

es kommt darauf an, wie teuer die Schleifringe wären.

Wenn z.B. der Fön 20 € kostet und bei regelmäßiger Wartung 5 Jahre hält und die Schleifringe 50 € kosten, dann ist es günstiger, als Jährlich einen neuen Fön zu kaufen.


Das Staubsaugerproblem war schon einfacher zu lösen (Adern aus dem angegossenen Stecker rausgezogen).


----------



## argv_user (19 Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Hallo Buschmann,
> 
> es kommt darauf an, wie teuer die Schleifringe wären.
> 
> ...



Ist sie blond?


----------



## tnt369 (20 Juli 2010)

ich halte eine lösung mit schleifringen hier nicht für geeignet, da zum drehen kraft benötigt wird (nicht viel, aber doch etwas).
diese kraft muss vom kabel übertrágen werden => es verdrillt sich und damit ist das problem immer noch bestehend


----------



## argv_user (20 Juli 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> ich halte eine lösung mit schleifringen hier nicht für geeignet, da zum drehen kraft benötigt wird (nicht viel, aber doch etwas).
> diese kraft muss vom kabel übertrágen werden => es verdrillt sich und damit ist das problem immer noch bestehend



Genau das meinte ich oben mit dem "blond". Asche auf mein Haupt.

Im Prinzip völlig unnötige Absicht des TO. Wer das Kabel verdrehen will oder
auch nicht, schafft das immer! Das gilt auch für Nachkommen von Elektrikern,
ich kenne sowas, aber sie lebt noch.


----------



## Jan (20 Juli 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ist sie blond?


 

Nein, ausserdem ist es ihr Sohn.


----------



## Jan (20 Juli 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> ich halte eine lösung mit schleifringen hier nicht für geeignet, da zum drehen kraft benötigt wird (nicht viel, aber doch etwas).
> diese kraft muss vom kabel übertrágen werden => es verdrillt sich und damit ist das problem immer noch bestehend


 
Ich denke, dass das Kabel weniger belastet wird, wenn ab einem gewissen Kraftaufwand die Schleifringe mitdrehen. 

Das Problem spitzt sich zu, wenn durch das Aufdrehen das Kabel kürzer wird und dann die fehlende Länge durch ziehen am Kabel wider rausgeholt wird.

Welche Lösung würdest du vorschlagen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

Erfinde doch einfach einen Akkuföhn, du bindest deiner Freundin einfach
eine Autobatterie auf den Rücken und los geht es.


----------



## Jan (20 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Erfinde doch einfach einen Akkuföhn, du bindest deiner Freundin einfach
> eine Autobatterie auf den Rücken und los geht es.


 

Vom Grundsatz nicht schlecht.

Aber zum einen geht es um ihren Sohn.
Und zum anderen; wenn jemand es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt das Kabel ab und zu gerade zu ziehen (vorher Stecker ziehen), dann wird er es wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, die Batterie zu laden.

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch mehr vorschläge.

Ich glaube es ist Zeit für ein Brainstorming.


----------



## tnt369 (20 Juli 2010)

@jan:
da das kabel verdrillt gibt es zwei mögliche ursachen:
1. die person dreht sich
2. der fön wird in der hand gedreht
beides sind bewegungen, die vermutlich aus gewohnheit gemacht werden und da hilft eben nur umgewöhnen (also mal genau beobachten warum und wie die bewegung erfolgt und dann überlegen wie es anders auch ginge).
oder eben ein langes, flexibles kabel und das dann immer wieder mal "entdrillen"
evtl. hilft auch eine schwere gummi-leitung, die verdrillt nicht so leicht bzw. ist elastisch und geht wieder in die ursprungsform zurück.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

ok, neuer versuch
wie wäre es den mit so ein Teil http://www.amazon.de/Severin-HH6310...1_12?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1279653242&sr=8-12
Da muß mann nichts in die Hand nehmen nur einfach still hinsetzen


----------



## Jan (20 Juli 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> @jan:
> da das kabel verdrillt gibt es zwei mögliche ursachen:
> 1. die person dreht sich
> 2. der fön wird in der hand gedreht
> ...


 
Die Idee mit der Gummileitung ist nicht schlecht, allerdings befürchte ich, dass die Anschlussklemmen im Fön, bzw. die Zugentlastung die Belastung nicht aushält. 

Einen festinstallierten Fön (wie im Schwimmbad) werde ich sicherlich nicht durchbekommen.

Und mit der Aussage: "Wenn bei diesem Fön auch das Kabel kaputt geht, wird kein neuer Fön gekauft". Bin ich auf großflächigen massiven Widerstand gestoßen.


----------



## Jan (20 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ok, neuer versuch
> wie wäre es den mit so ein Teil http://www.amazon.de/Severin-HH6310...1_12?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1279653242&sr=8-12
> Da muß mann nichts in die Hand nehmen nur einfach still hinsetzen


 

Danke für den Vorschlag.

Habe diesen Vorschlag gerade weitergegeben.

Leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe einen Gegenvorschlag bekommen.

Einfach alles so lassen und wenn das Kabel kaputt ist, hat der Fön ausgedient und es wird ein neuer gekauft.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag.
> 
> Habe diesen Vorschlag gerade weitergegeben.
> 
> ...


 
hi hi.......


----------



## argv_user (21 Juli 2010)

So langsam wird es lustig.

Die einen verzwirbeln das Fön-Kabel,
die anderen das vom Rasierer.

F: Warum geht es eigentlich unserer Bügeleisenschnur noch so gut?
A1: Wir wechseln uns beim Bügeln ab!
A2: Wir bügeln garnicht.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Nordischerjung (21 Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es mit dieser Lösung ?
Eine Seite an den Fön die andere an die Wand. 
Dann muss der Sohn sich drehen.


----------



## doc_my (21 Juli 2010)

mein Chef sagte zu mir: Versuche nie fehlende Disziplin durch Technik zu ersetzen.


----------



## thomass5 (21 Juli 2010)

... es gibt doch auch noch die "schönen" Spiralkabel. 

Thomas


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Juli 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... es gibt doch auch noch die "schönen" Spiralkabel.
> 
> Thomas



Die verheddern sich aber noch schlimmer als normale leitungen... 
Da hast dann nen riesen knoten, den kaum noch auseinandergezwirbelt bekommst. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Junior (21 Juli 2010)

*Motorisch nachgeführte Fönsteckdose.*

Ich würde dem Föner einen Richtungssensor und einen "Fön in der Hand Sensor" verpassen und dann eine Steckdose motorisch drehen lassen.
Dann wird er das Kabel nicht mehr ungewollt verdrehen.
Die Steuerung dafür kann ja wohl kein Problem sein.

MfG   Günter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2010)

So jetzt habe ich noch einen Vorschlag:
Ich lasse mir die (letzten) Haare bei meinen Türkischen Friseur immer auf
3mm runter schneiden. Ich brauche schon seit Jahrzenten keinen Föhn 
mehr, einmal mit den Handtuch scharf über den Kopf und die Haare sind
trocken. Das spart erstmal den Föhn und natürlich viel Zeit und Elektrische
Energie, mann muß auch mal an die Umwelt denken. Wieviel CO2 blässt 
mann für die paar fusseln auf den Kopf in die Umwelt.
Ich glaub bei meinen nächsten Friseur besuch werde ich mir die Haare grün
färben und die Umweltplakette einrasieren lassen.










PS. @Jan, wenn du die Adresse von meinen Friseur möchtest, PN an mich.


----------



## argv_user (21 Juli 2010)

Ihr seid allesamt Hetzer! Ich auch.

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft: Es soll Elektrogeräte geben,
die am Gerät selber das Netzkabel drehbar haben.
Aber von der drehbaren Steckerversion habe ich noch nichts
gehört.

Gibt es sowas?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Juli 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ihr seid allesamt Hetzer!


Nix Hetzer, HeizeR!*ROFL*
Gibt´s noch keinen Funk-Strom?
Habe letztens mal was von einer Funk-Steckdose gelesen, das müsste doch sowas sein? 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

quasi "wireless Strom"

Es gäbe da schon was von div. Anbietern, aber die sind glaube ich für einen Fön etwas oversized.

Im Geschäft würde ich das anders lösen:
Das Problem wird ja nicht ab dem dritten Tag akut, sondern (je nach Frisur) so nach einer guten Woche erst.
Wie wäre es denn, eine Wartungsaufgabe zu schreiben (zur Not im Outlook), daß nach dem wöchentlichen Wertstoffhof-Besuch am Samstag Vormittag SOFORT das Fönkabel zu entzwirbeln ist? 


MfG


----------



## Jan (21 Juli 2010)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dieser Lösung ?
> Eine Seite an den Fön die andere an die Wand.
> Dann muss der Sohn sich drehen.


 
Danke.

Das sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus.

Allerdings wird die geringfügige Einschränkung in der Bewegungsfreiheit nicht tolleriert werden.


----------



## Jan (21 Juli 2010)

Junior schrieb:


> Ich würde dem Föner einen Richtungssensor und einen "Fön in der Hand Sensor" verpassen und dann eine Steckdose motorisch drehen lassen.
> Dann wird er das Kabel nicht mehr ungewollt verdrehen.
> Die Steuerung dafür kann ja wohl kein Problem sein.
> 
> MfG Günter.


 
Wenn du mir den Link zu den Schleifringen für die motorische Steckdose geben kannst, dann könnte ich mir sogar die Elektronik sparen. 

Schon mal schönen Dank für den Link.


----------



## Jan (21 Juli 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ihr seid allesamt Hetzer! Ich auch.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft: Es soll Elektrogeräte geben,
> die am Gerät selber das Netzkabel drehbar haben.
> ...


 

Das hört sich ja schon super an.

Hast du einen Link für einen Fön mit dieser Technik?



@ Helmut

Das Thema hatten wir schon vor längerer Zeit, auch der Kurzhaarschnitt kommt wohl nicht in Frage.


----------



## Jan (21 Juli 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> quasi "wireless Strom"
> 
> ...


 

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass hier Disziplin erforderlich ist oder ich mich selbst darum kümmern müste. 
Das wollte ich vermeiden.

Ansonsten könnte ich mich auch jeden Morgen hinstellen; Stecker raus, Kabel entwirren, Stecker rein.


----------

